# any MTB near Portland Ct.?



## mattm59 (Jun 3, 2011)

working on my boat Sunday, then I want to go MTB with my son and anyone who wants to join in. Thinking Cockaponsett but wondering if anything else is local to Portland and decent singletrack?


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 3, 2011)

Meshomasic State forest, place is huge and you probably need a guide or a good gps track to follow or else you will probably just be riding fire road aimlessly. I've only been there once but do want to get back again soon.


----------



## mattm59 (Jun 3, 2011)

thanks Jeff. Looked that up and also found Hurd State park, as well as a few other places. Turns out a guy i work with lives on the street where parking is for meshomasic...Think I'm going to check out Hurd, right on the river, which means I can keep my bearing a bit better.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 3, 2011)

Millers pond is pretty close


----------



## mlctvt (Jun 6, 2011)

Hartman Park in Lyme isn't too far away.


----------



## mattm59 (Jun 6, 2011)

thanks guys. If Hurd is any indication of the other trails down that way, i'm going back for sure. Planning on a few weekends on the boat, mountain bikes packed, and hitting that area. Hurd was great; I wrote a review.


----------

